# Tired of looking for coding position



## Amatyskiel  (Oct 3, 2017)

Hello, 
I recently got certfied and since August i applied to over 150 different entry level position and havnt heard back. 
I on the verge of quitting and thinking of going back to technical school..


----------



## avon4117 (Oct 3, 2017)

August? you just started so don't give up yet


----------



## greatbiller (Oct 3, 2017)

Finding the first coding job is hard.  One thing employers will look at is grammar, spelling, and punctuation.  Coding is an extremely detail oriented profession, and first impressions are hard to change.  

Not to sound harsh, but there are several typographical errors in your post.  Keep positive, pay attention to the smallest details, and keep sending out those resumes.


----------



## simam (Oct 4, 2017)

Question comes if you have any professional background?
How is your resume?
How are you approaching your employer?
if you have no previous job experience. Then call center relevant to claims and medical is best to gain. 
Success comes to who those only who don't give up


----------



## Capecodtenor (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm not certified, I won't start my course until November, however, I have 20 + years of legal experience in various jobs.  I got my current job by starting out in the copy center of a large law firm and worked my way up from there.  I'm a natural at networking because I like to talk, and will talk to just about anyone.  When I eventually got done with college and settled into a more permanent position at a large firm, it was in the copy center.  When things were slow I'd talk to people and ask questions about their jobs, and even ask for more work/responsibility.  Eventually when my boss left and went to work directly for another law firm, I was asked to go with him.  I started out in my new firm (now my old firm) in the mail room, but within 1.5 months I was promoted to a paralegal clerk's position, which led to the position I'm in now.  Even though I don't have coding experience, I can say that sometimes you just have to start off in a position at a hospital just to get a foot in the door.  From there it'll be easier to move around.  Have faith my friend, it'll happen.


----------



## archibequej3508 (Oct 13, 2017)

*Medical Coding Field*

I think everyone here has excellent points. Coding is a difficult field to break into directly out of school or certification. There is a lot you need to prove to prospective employers in regards to correct coding, attention to detail, thorough knowledge, etc. It's a lot, and getting frustrated or feeling defeated is understandable. I can say for sure that if I'd known all the ins and outs about the medical coding field BEFORE I chose to get an MBC degree/certificate, I probably wouldn't have done it. The medical coding field is a unique niche that's, at times, difficult. Now that I've been doing this for a long time I couldn't imagine doing anything else and I'm truly passionate about coding, auditing, compliance, etc. Don't give up! If you truly love coding and want to be a coder start wherever you can and then let that employer see your coding knowledge. It will help. I promise.


----------



## Capecodtenor (Oct 15, 2017)

archibequej3508 said:


> I think everyone here has excellent points. Coding is a difficult field to break into directly out of school or certification. There is a lot you need to prove to prospective employers in regards to correct coding, attention to detail, thorough knowledge, etc. It's a lot, and getting frustrated or feeling defeated is understandable. I can say for sure that if I'd known all the ins and outs about the medical coding field BEFORE I chose to get an MBC degree/certificate, I probably wouldn't have done it. The medical coding field is a unique niche that's, at times, difficult. Now that I've been doing this for a long time I couldn't imagine doing anything else and I'm truly passionate about coding, auditing, compliance, etc. Don't give up! If you truly love coding and want to be a coder start wherever you can and then let that employer see your coding knowledge. It will help. I promise.



Getting the job is always the hard part.  I'm changing careers after 20+ years in the legal field and I'm nervous.  I'm trying to get into the local hospital in any job (am willing to work a part-time job to make up for lost salary), and I'm hoping to worm my way into a coding position after I get certified.


----------



## Codergirl93 (Oct 15, 2017)

I ended up working for a billing company for 4 months (I was contracted, without knowing), but with that little bit of experience got my foot in the door. Plus when I went on an interview, I made sure I was upbeat and very excited about what the job offered. My first real coding position was coding cardiology, I never coded cardiology. I had only been out of school for 6 months and didn't even have my CPC, I had the CBCS. The reason that hospital hired me, was because how I presented myself during the interview. The supervisor was even going to create a position for me just so they could hire me and not lose the chance of me going to another hospital. So, yes your resume is the first thing employers see, which is why you would want your resume to be a wow factor, but also when you get that interview you want to make sure you present yourself with that wow factor and than some. Don't give up on finding a coding job, you will find one. It just takes some time to find that one hospital or company to take the chance on you. You have only been certified for 3 months, so you are just getting started on your career path. The coding career is an amazing career path to get into trust me. Give it more time than just 3 months. Depending on where you are located, it could be that towards the end of the year hospitals and companies aren't really hiring because they are trying to get through year end. So, sometimes the first of the year is when a lot of places are looking to hire and could be some places are trying to figure out budget and how they can hire more coders, because their volume is so high. There are a lot of things that factor in to why places aren't hiring that quickly, at the end of the end it may not be you, it could be they are waiting till year end it done or figuring out budget within their department. 

Don't give up you will find a coding position. Just give it more time! Because 3 months is nothing and really it's not 3 months, it is more like 2 months depending on when in August you got your CPC. You got this don't worry, the right job will come around sooner than you think!.


----------



## Elsie16 (Oct 31, 2017)

Getting your foot  in the door in any industry is difficult. Coding  is no different.  

Appying for an HIM Tech position is a good  way to start. I started in that position. Scanning (back then it was manually assembling) medical records, doing Release of Informantion, ect. Then if they need any additional coders  (or ones leaves) they’ll be more apt to give you the position. Most companies love promoting from within rather than going to the outside 

Once I got the coding position in my department, years later  when I moved 1/2 way across the  country for family reasons, that same company liked my work so much that they gave me a coding position  at their facility in the state I was moving to. 

The key is to pay your dues by working your way up, work hard, be patient, and dedicated to ANY position you hold, whether or not it’s the one you ultimately want. 

When you do these things, believe me, the people who can really help you (upper management, CEOs) DO notice, and WILL go to bat for you. 

On the flip side, if you don’t give it your all, complain about your work load, show up late, ect....you’ll never get where you want to be because you’ll stand out for all the wrong  reasons. The people who otherwise would have helped you won’t give you the time of day

Keep applying and stay positive!


----------



## esmer77 (Nov 1, 2017)

*Frustrated but hopeful*

All I ever read and heard about when I was considering entering the medical coding field was how much this particular type of healthcare job was going to expand and how many open positions would be available, I really wish I had read some of these forums before I jumped in.  I began my education many years ago with earning my Associate's Degree in Healthcare Administration with a concentration in medical records.  I had to take some time off after and just this part January I took a course in which I earned my medical coding certificate.  I took some extra time and studied before going after my CPC credential which I obtain in April.  In May I left my job at a big retail store that I had been at for 12 years, I worked the graveyard shift and knew it would be little difficult to go to any potential interviews after busting my hump all night.  So I left my job and figured it would take only a month or so to find an entry level position.  I was  slow start I wasn't getting any call backs, every position wanted someone who already had years of experience either in coding or working in a medical office setting.  I decided to make the best of my time off and enrolled in AAPC'S Medical Billing Program, I thought maybe if I added this credential to my resume I would have a better chance of finding work.  I received my certificate in July and will sitting for my exam this month, even with adding the fact that I had a billing certificate was not enough to get any call backs.  I noticed in most of the positions I was applying for were also looking for individuals that had knowledge of E/M coding, so I then enrolled in AAPC'S E/M Coding Program, I received that certificate in August.  So I am sitting here in November typing this message and still have NOT received one call back, what I have received are emails that basically all same the same thing "Unfortunately at this time we are looking for individuals who have 2-3 years of coding experience".

I am very frustrated and disappointed that I have invested not only my time and money but many years of hard work and dedication to come to a point where I felt I would be able to at least by this time to have had at most one interview or call back.  I know I have no experience in the medical field that I can put down on my resume but I do have the knowledge and it almost feels as if that by the time I do get that interview I will have forgotten everything I have learned.  There is only so much you can learn by sitting at your computer every day and gaining some experience from Practicode, which is another program I enrolled in, in the hopes that would help give me some sort of level of experience that potential employers would accept.  

I now find myself having to go back to the job that I left because I have come to realize after reading all the posts that there are some individuals who have been looking for that one opportunity longer than I have.  If I had known it was going to be this difficult and discouraging I think I would have enrolled in a nursing program instead.  I know I should not lose hope and keep searching for that opportunity and I will definitely continue to submit my resume to employers in the hopes that eventually someone will take the chance on a rookie coder.  

We may hear many "No's" in our job searches but continue to have faith because we only need ONE "YES"

Goodluck to everyone!!


----------



## windurstiansmn (Nov 2, 2017)

I can certainly understand your frustration.  Have you considered applying for other positions within organizations?  I know they are not jobs you went to school for, but they REALLY are a great way to get your foot in the door.  About a year ago the coding and billing company I work for created an coding auditing department which I was lucky enough to get into.  In that time we've had two assistants that gather the documentation we are to audit and send back out to the physician offices.  In their down time they both sat with coders to learn the process and eventually were able to do a little coding when the department was behind.  The first was promoted to a coding position within 4-5 months and the second was just offered a coding position yesterday.

I'd also like to point out that networking is also a great way to find a coding job.  Go to your local meetings and ask the officers if they know of anyone hiring entry level coders, or if they know of any local recruiting companies that specialize in health care jobs.  Our chapter sometimes hosts job fairs or invites recruiters to the meetings.  

Lastly, I would also advise if you aren't already to tailor your resume to the job responsibilities and requirements listed on a job posting that you feel you meet.  It helps get you through the automated process some companies use to screen applicants so that an actual person looks at your resume.

Just keep at it and keep a positive attitude and something will eventually come your way!


----------



## MercedesHM7 (Nov 4, 2017)

I had a really hard time getting my first coding job, too.  I started out at  a nursing home medical records position.  It was a multi-faceted job that included coding. I was able to get the experience needed to drop my A and the confidence to apply for other more intensive coding positions.  Good luck and don't give up!!


----------



## Neelamchudasama@yahoo.com (Nov 6, 2017)

*Thats good i am tring since 2015 august for job and i am cpc but still no job.*

hello i think this good thinking.


----------



## nobie (Nov 12, 2017)

*Response to tired of looking for positions*



Amatyskiel  said:


> Hello,
> I recently got certfied and since August i applied to over 150 different entry level position and havnt heard back.
> I on the verge of quitting and thinking of going back to technical school..



Don't give up on coding. You worked too hard for it. Start looking for remote coding positions and also start in another position with a doctors office this will get you in the door which leads to that coding position. Also try insurance companies. I have been in the industry for over 20 years in CA. This is the most stable industry you will find. You also need to join your local chapter. They are a good source for networking to get that position. You have to get out there and be involved. I am a Member Development Officer in CA. We network to help get our members jobs.


----------



## Aleshiabug (Nov 12, 2017)

*Cpc-a*



Amatyskiel  said:


> Hello,
> I recently got certfied and since August i applied to over 150 different entry level position and havnt heard back.
> I on the verge of quitting and thinking of going back to technical school..


I have been certified since 11-2015 - I am an older person with an impressive background.  The lack of experience is not an issue. AAPC - CPC-A, 15 years in office, EMT certified, worked in hospitals and still never got hired as a coder.  Jobs are impossible to find.  Now have to settle for medical billing because AAPC flaunted there courses as able to get jobs - oh really!


----------

